# Calibrate/Fix Analog Delay?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone in Canada you'd recommend to calibrate/fix an analog delay? I just got stiffed on a Boss DM-2 that sounds terrible. I opened it up and sure enough sharpie marks on the trimpots. Sounds awful. I've tried to recalibrate it myself but it's beyond me -- I can get it so it almost doesn't sound terrible, but it doesn't sound great either. I don't really want to have to ship it to the US -- anyone in Canada do this?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Where are you located?


Near Victoria, BC.


----------

